# Got some things.



## DocSteve (May 1, 2019)

A plnker.


----------



## link (May 1, 2019)

Those are mighty pretty. You are one lucky guy.


----------



## chopsaw (May 1, 2019)

Nice .


----------



## JJS (May 1, 2019)

Very nice

Here’s my little plinker


----------



## DocSteve (May 1, 2019)

Nice. Info? Here's a couple others I have. Ruger has a deal once a year for people that work in gun stores. 
 You get points for every Ruger you sell. These 2 were free. Splurged and got a Volquartsen friend for the tale down.
 The 22-45  came from their custom shop.


----------



## JJS (May 1, 2019)

DocSteve said:


> Nice. Info? Here's a couple others I have. Ruger has a deal once a year for people that work in gun stores.
> You get points for every Ruger you sell. These 2 were free. Splurged and got a Volquartsen friend for the tale down.
> The 22-45  came from their custom shop.



That’s a pretty good deal for you! Nice collection.

Mine is a Ruger precision rimfire .22LR, 4-14x44 FFP glass (don’t remember the brand off hand) will probably be changing that soon.

Still trying out different rds to see what shoots best in her. With CCI mini mags and my 13 yr old daughter behind it she was consistently sub 3/4” at 100m.

Probably the most fun gun I own!

10rds of Remington thunderbolt @ 100m






CCI minimag at 100m


----------



## DocSteve (May 1, 2019)

Nice. I had to get another safe. 2nd one of these. Have a friend that has 6. He's one of the best gunsmiths in the world.


----------



## JJS (May 1, 2019)

Liberty makes awesome safes.


----------



## DocSteve (May 1, 2019)

I was the Southern regional manager for Liberty for a few years. Everyone in my family has a 6 ft tall Lincoln safe now. My parents have 4.
 Ya, I like nice stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2019)

Very nice!!!
Al


----------



## DocSteve (May 2, 2019)

I know it's way off topic. $29 Bidet attachment. I haven't had to buy TP in 2 years.


----------



## JJS (May 2, 2019)

Lmao that took a turn I didn’t see coming


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2019)

I didn't know what that was . Now I do , but wish I didn't


----------



## DocSteve (May 2, 2019)

Lol. Never have poke through again.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 14, 2019)

Isn’t a bidet something Paul Hogan uses to wash his backside?


----------



## DocSteve (May 15, 2019)

Yep.


----------

